# 4 rods



## snowboardinmn (May 26, 2008)

ok so i have saved up and i have three bait casters and one spinning reel. i want to know what four types or rods i should buy now not name brands functions. 

ex. spinner rod
ex. crank rod so on so on 

ps i already have a flipping rod so i guess three rods.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 26, 2008)

What type of water do you normally fish (deep lakes, streams, rivers, etc.) What species are you targeting (bass, Crappie, Muskie, Trout. . . )

Where will you be fishing (what state or part of the country?


----------



## Mattman (May 26, 2008)

I'll second esquired's comments. You need to narrow this down a bit.


----------



## Derek777 (May 26, 2008)

im going to assume that you'll be bass fishing due to your needing a flipping stick and needing 4 rods that will cover most of the applications you'll be fishing well. go shorter if from shoredue to some casting issues with trees, branches etc, longer if from boat. powers and actions are variable due to your preference in feel and fishing style. for a graphite cranking rod, id lean more towards moderate, but a glass one id go for fast.
id go with:
6'3"-7'2" medium power fast action spinning rod from 1/8-1/2 for finesse stuff like shakeyheads, finesse jigs, dropshot, trigged worms, senkos, tubes etc. 
6'6"-7'0" medium-medium heavy power moderate to fast action casting rod from 1/4-3/4 for spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, chatterbaits, and crankbaits. a nice glass stick would work here.
7'0"-7'11" telescopic flipping/pitching stick for heavier jigs, topwater frogs, slop stuff, punching jigs. 
6'6"-7'0" medium-medium heavy power fast-ex fast action casting rod 1/4-3/4 for trigged, senkos, lighter jigs, swim jigs, creature baits, casting spoons, and topwater sammys and poppers. also can double as a buzzbait/spinnerbait stick.


----------



## snowboardinmn (May 26, 2008)

yes for rods for bass fishing i fish mainly lakes because im from Minnesota and we have over 10000 of them so you think glass for cranks a flipping rod my spinning rod for small baits and a shorted flipping rod for lighter jigs correct?


----------



## Nickk (May 27, 2008)

I carry four rigs as a non-boater in club tournaments. 

-Shimano Crucial Dropshot Spinning, 6'10" Medium with a Shimano Saros, all light bait apps from dropshot to 1/8 and under shakeys
-G.Loomis CBR843 Blend 7' Medium w/Revo STX for Cranking
-Kistler Magnesium TS 6'6" MH w/Curado D (101) for all around use, spinnerbaits, jigs, chatter, topwater
-G.Loomis BCR853 7'1" MH w/ Chronarch 51 for jigs, t-rigs, and c-rigs(this is a new stick so I'm not sure how appropriate it is for the c-rigs, replacing a Crucial MH 7')

I'll run these through June and then possible swap a flipping stick in for July and August tournaments when vegetation gets thicker. I don't know if this is a versatile group but that's how I'm doing it this season.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 27, 2008)

If you mostly shore fish I recommend that you go with one or two rods at the most. I do 90% of my shore fishing with a 6' med light fast action spinning rod. I also carry (sometimes) a 7' med action rod for cranks and the old jig n pig stuff. I catch everything that swims with these rods!

So: Go with a light spinning rod for soft plastics and jerk baits and a longer baitcaster for working the heavier stuff. Instead of 4 rods put your money into two higher quality and lighter rods and reels, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Mattman (May 27, 2008)

1) St. Croix Moderate action series for crankbaits. Graphite with the flex characteristics of glass. The MHM is a good all around crankin' stick. Handle a wide range of baits. The Loomis CB845 is also a great all around crankin' stick.
2) G. Loomis MB843. Probably one of the very best all around Bass sticks ever made. It'll do a little bit of everything for you from spinnerbaits, to jigs, to T-Rigs, and a bunch more. I'd actually call this your #1 priority but since you brought up crankin' I put that at the top of the list.
3) Short, stiff rod for topwaters, jerk baits and frogs. 6' - 6'6". Fast action. Lure rating from 1/4 - 3/4 ounces.
4) Finesse plastics. 6'6" spin rod rated from 1/8 ounce on the very low end to 5/8 ounce on the very high end. A 2 power Loomis Spin Jig or even an M power St. Croix.

That should cover a wide range of presentations for you.


----------



## slim357 (May 27, 2008)

If you got the money for a loomis crankin stick id go for it. (im saving up for one now) But its kinda hard to pick out rods for someone else, So first decided what your gonna do with each set-up or what youd like to do then match up the rods. you should try to get your hands on as many different types/makes and get a feel for what you like, and dont like.


----------



## BlueWaterLED (May 27, 2008)

I kow you weren't looking for brand names but here is one anyway.

The shimano Crucial is the best rod for the money IMO. They have an over the counter warranty, and they are as good a rod as a G Loomis GL3 at about 2/3 the price.

I would have these:

7 foot Heavy Action for flipping or c-rigging
7 foot Med-Heavy for worming or plastics, also a great rod for lipless cranks or jigging spoons.
6'6" Med for crankbaits and topwater
7 foot medium spinning

Just my .02 cents


----------

